# Resources > Education Center > Lucid Dreaming Book Project >  >  Printing Companies

## mrdeano

Here is a few I have found. 

*http://www.kingprinting.com/

*Located - USA*
Instant qoutes
 
*



> Welcome to King Printing. We are a short-run *Book Printing*              company and Book Manufacturer. As a *Book Printer*,              we specialize in short-run printing and binding for self-published              authors, individuals, small businesses, and book publishers. 
> 
>             As a *Book Printer* we will help make your dream of being a published author a reality.



*http://www.adibooks.com/
* 
Located - USA*
Instant qoutes*





> The latest book printing technology from world-wide industry leaders              is employed by Adibooks. As a book printer with over 25 years of book              printing experience, we feel that you should have all the help needed              from a book printer to successfully publish your book -- get started              with _Our Help_ below.



*http://www.artbookbindery.com/*



Not sure if this thread is necessary. but just in case  :wink2: 

EDIT - please post some more

----------


## Jeff777

Thanks deano  :wink2: , I had heard lulu.com was pretty good too.  But let's not get ahead of ourselves xD  Check the staff member's/duties thread btw.

----------


## mrdeano

http://www.aandjprinting.com

http://www.printshopcentral.com/

http://www.apexbm.com/


there are hundreds upon hundreds of them =[

Any idea which we choose?

----------


## ralleydesew

I read about the printing companies and the different types of the printing . I think you can also find all this things while searching on the in ternet .So you can also get all things free .

----------


## tommo

We could always get sponsoring too.  To get a deal.  Or get it published in which case these costs are taken care of.  Not sure how you guys are doing this thing, I'm just half keeping an eye on it.

----------


## zebrah

Why would you even want to print this? Wouldn't it make more sense to worry about finishing it first. Not to mention DV owns most parts of this book. Creating a PDF would make much more sense imo.

----------

